# Shampoo Mix



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok so the section's are now live - 

Think i might try a shampoo ****tail if i have time this weekend :thumb:

Zaino Z7, mixed with some valet pro poseidon and some Nanolex reactivating shampoo ......


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Had a go with the above and it made a great really slick bubbly shampoo mix and cleansing power was great with a real glide power ... pics later if i get a chance


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have used CCC Pink Champaign mixed with a little AS Ultramousse and it works really well on my alloys :thumb:


----------



## Deasha (Jan 12, 2013)

Not really a homebrew imo!
Take raw materials, mix them up and make your own shampoo..!
Thats homebrewing =D


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Deasha said:


> Not really a homebrew imo!
> Take raw materials, mix them up and make your own shampoo..!
> Thats homebrewing =D


Thats why is call alternative moonshine section ..... a place where you can mix products and see what you can come up with :thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I regularly mix dodo sour power with supernatural shampoo to make a super strong ultra slick shampoo with a nice waxy shine to finish


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Surfex and Gwash/BTBM works well for a decon wash.... just dont let it dry on!!!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

I often use a slosh of ONR into the wash bucket to add extra lube!

Works well in with Pre-Washes in a pump sprayer too!


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

for extra lube I add baby shampoo in the bucket. 

for example 
6 ml britemax shampoo in 3.78 litres + 5 ml of supermarket baby shampoo ( only 2.83 € per litre )


no add to much foam in the rince bucket 
mix very gentle with waxes


----------



## Deasha (Jan 12, 2013)

Pb slick&suds or DJ BTBM with a bit of PB APC (only when doing full detail)


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

jamie s said:


> Surfex and Gwash/BTBM works well for a decon wash.... just dont let it dry on!!!


I hadn't thought of doing somethinng like this - I'm assuming it strips the LSP back? COuld be useful; how much Surfex would you add?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

Tsubodai said:


> I hadn't thought of doing somethinng like this - I'm assuming it strips the LSP back? COuld be useful; how much Surfex would you add?


for a very dirty car with green mould and has not been washed in about a year of so i would add up to 100ml in 20l of water.

With a white van/lorry i put 120ml in a foam lance topped with warm water and foam the motor then brush it in jet wash off.... gets them whiter than white :devil:

Oh and a touch of autosmart Aqua wax just to finish off on the commercials.:thumb:


----------

